# WWE NXT In Your House 2022 Discussion Thread



## Klive Iverson

Gacy will be full blown Fiend by then. 😂


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525883729293484034


----------



## Adapting

They're coming in my house? Oh bet.


----------



## Chelsea

Adapting said:


> They're coming in my house? Oh bet.


I'm thinking of changing the thread name to Comin' Your House


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


> I'm thinking of changing the thread name to Comin' Your House


Fine by me. As long as they clean it up.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526725332539260928


----------



## TD Stinger

So I'm interested in The Creeds vs. Pretty Deadly & Grimes vs. Carmelo on this show. Both of those can good matches.

But fuck why are we still doing Bron vs. Gacy. The feud sucks. And not only that, we get the dumb stipulation that if Bron is DQ'd he loses the title. Like, the one good thing that we could get out of this Bron kicking his ass and both guys using weapons. Instead, we get this dumb stipulation that just handicaps the performer.


----------



## Chelsea

Five matches so far:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529276887805136898
+ Mandy Rose vs. Wendy Choo for the NXT Women's Championship

+ Gigi Dolin & Jacy Jayne vs. Katana Chance & Kayden Carter for the NXT Women's Tag Team Championship


----------



## Oracle

Cards that look really bad on paper tend to overdeliver so here's hoping


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


> + Mandy Rose vs. Wendy Choo for the NXT Women's Championship
> 
> + Gigi Dolin & Jacy Jayne vs. Katana Chance & Kayden Carter for the NXT Women's Tag Team Championship


Oh yes, they can be in my house. There's gonna be a mess later. TODAY IS THE DAY.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

My Prediction of Winner + % confident i am in my pick

Bron Breakker (c) vs. Joe Gacy - W Bron 75%

*NXT Women's Championship Match*
Mandy Rose (c) vs. Wendy Choo- W Mandy 95%

*NXT North American Championship Match*
Cameron Grimes (c) vs. Carmelo Hayes- W Grimes 80%

*NXT Tag Team Championship Match*
Pretty Deadly (c) vs. The Creed Brothers- W Pretty Deadly 80% (Roderick Strong interferes)

*NXT Women's Tag Team Championship Match*
Toxic Attraction (c) vs. Katana Chance & Kayden Carter- W KCs 75%

*Six-Man Tag Team Match - Losing team joins the winning faction*
Legado del Fantasma vs. Tony D'Angelo, "Stacks," & "Two Dimes"- W Tony's crew- 70%


----------



## Good Bunny

Pulling for the KCs


----------



## MIZizAwesome

The KCs are brutal and will be released within the year. Gross no thanks


----------



## RainmakerV2

NXT has sucked the last month but hopefully they book themselves back tonight. Bron needs to go over convincingly, Pretty deadly needs to be beat convincingly, and Elektra Lopez needs to get naked.


----------



## TD Stinger

While I'm interested in some of the matches tonight, this show just kind of feels lifeless. A lot of that for me is hte main event. I really like Bron and was intrigued by Gacy's initial gimmick. But this Wyatt Lite stuff has just totally soured me on this feud.

I am interested/excited for the Tag Title Match, the LDF vs. TD's Group, and Melo vs. Grimes.


----------



## ThirdMan

Carmelo vs. Grimes should be very good. Pretty Deadly vs The Creed Brothers should be decent. LDF are all very good, but Tony D's crew are unknown quantities, so this could either be quite good or mediocre. I don't expect the women's tag to be anything more than mildly competent. Not sure if Bron and Gacy have much chemistry in the ring, and Bron's in-ring in general has regressed a bit in the past while, so my expectations are modest. As for Mandy vs Wendy, well, despite the ridiculous gimmick, Choo is clear a much more sound worker than Mandy, but the aforementioned gimmick may put a pretty low-ceiling on the overall quality of the match (it could be pretty good, or a total disaster).

The overall PLE might overdeliver based on low expectations, or it could end up being the worst PLE in NXT history.


----------



## Oracle

Is Mckenzie about to go play football what the fuck are the shoulder pads she's wearing


----------



## Adapting

I left my front door unlocked and open for this PPV, let's get it.


----------



## ThirdMan

Adapting said:


> I left my front door unlocked and open for this PPV, let's get it.


If you've got your pajamas on, Wendy Choo is gonna want you to be her manager.


----------



## Chelsea

Dolph Ziggler and Mandy Rose can come In My House any time tbh.

Edt: Santos Escobar and Elektra Lopez too.


----------



## Adapting

ThirdMan said:


> If you've got your pajamas on, Wendy Choo is gonna want you to be her manager.


I have nothing on right now. Does that count?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh Elektra have my babies


----------



## Skermac

tonight eill br the first timr i see Gacy, i have no idea who he is and dont recall ever seeing him before


----------



## Oracle

Skermac said:


> tonight eill br the first timr i see Gacy, i have no idea who he is and dont recall ever seeing him before


You will either love him or think hes total shit there's no in-between with him


----------



## ThirdMan

Adapting said:


> I have nothing on right now. Does that count?


Well, then you'll fit right in with Toxic Attraction.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Elektra needs to flash her boobies for a distraction spot


----------



## ThirdMan

Oracle said:


> You will either love him or think hes total shit there's no in-between with him


He's actually a 15-year veteran of the indie circuit, so I'd say it's possible that someone would think he's a decent enough worker. The character, though, would probably be more polarizing.


----------



## Chelsea

Gacy had the upper hand in his feud with Breakker pretty much all the time. Breakker also lost via DQ on an NXT episode. So I really don't see Gacy winning the NXT Title, the outcome is obvious to me.


----------



## ThirdMan

Chelsea said:


> Gacy had the upper hand in his feud with Breakker pretty much all the time. Breakker also lost via DQ on an NXT episode. So I really don't see Gacy winning the NXT Title, the outcome is obvious to me.


Unless Vince decided, "I want Bron. I want him on main-roster now." Otherwise, yes, the outcome is obvious.


----------



## ThirdMan

Tony D's boy band seems to be doing alright in the ring thus far.


----------



## december_blue

Bron needs a strong win over Gacy tonight. Put that feud to bed.


----------



## ThirdMan

Someone tell LDF they're in the heel corner.


----------



## Oracle

Fun opening match tbh


----------



## Klive Iverson

Wendy Choo needs a strong win tonight.


----------



## Adapting

Oracle said:


> Fun opening match tbh


Was just about to say this match is fantastic.


----------



## ThirdMan

LOL Comical finish. Good match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ok that finish was awesome lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Well that was a fun ass match. Very good opener.


----------



## Oracle

Stacks and Dimes need a new double finisher because woof that sucked


----------



## Adapting

Bro where the fuck are these crazy good finishes on the main roster????

Why do we only get roll ups and DQs.


----------



## december_blue

Give me Alba vs. Tatum!


----------



## ThirdMan

Adapting said:


> Bro where the fuck are these crazy good finishes on the main roster????
> 
> Why do we only get roll ups and DQs.


Except when Becky gets spit on, of course. That was great.


----------



## Oracle

Mandy ups the game every week


----------



## ThirdMan

These two teams are in a rough spot, having to follow LDF.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Gigi sweet jesus


----------



## ThirdMan

Chance and Carter have some creative tag-team offense.


----------



## december_blue

Mandy and Gigi get way more love, but don't sleep on Jacy.


----------



## ThirdMan

Better than expected, a few sloppy moments aside.


----------



## Oracle

Wasn't anything special it was passable few clunky spots


----------



## Adapting

Toxic winning as they should.


----------



## TD Stinger

Little sloppy at times, but a fun match. Kacy & Kayden have become so good, I really hope they get their moment one day.


----------



## december_blue

Pretty Deadly do the IIconics schtick better than they did.


----------



## Oracle

I hope Roddy screws over diamond mine and they just blow it up


----------



## ThirdMan

TD Stinger said:


> Little sloppy at times, but a fun match. Kacy & Kayden have become so good, I really hope they get their moment one day.


I would not be the least bit surprised if they went up to the main-roster in the next few weeks.


----------



## ThirdMan

LOL at Grimes' entrance.


----------



## december_blue

Oracle said:


> I hope Roddy screws over diamond mine and they just blow it up


I can see that happening. Probably leading to some sort of angle or stipulation that gets Roddy out of the company.


----------



## Adapting

No doubt this will be a banger.


----------



## Chelsea

I'd let Grimes take me To The Moon! 

The first two matches were pretty fun. Predictable outcomes, but cool stuff.


----------



## ThirdMan

Very good match, as expected. Hopefully they work with different people moving forward though (assuming Grimes isn't going to main).


----------



## december_blue

Melo don't miss. That match was a banger.


----------



## Oracle

MELO!!

pretty shocked he won tbh


----------



## TD Stinger

I liked their match a while back a little better but this was another good one. Though whether it was Carmelo or Grimes winning tonight, Solo needs to be the next guy holding the title.


----------



## Oracle

Man this is gimmick is ridiculous to challenge for a world title.


----------



## december_blue

Mandy looks like money. I still don't totally get the Wendy Choo thing but I guess it's working because they haven't given up on it yet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533255252404801537

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

Oracle said:


> Man this is gimmick is ridiculous to challenge for a world title.


As long as she doesn't win it then it's fine.


----------



## Oracle

Are they chanting Mandy or Wendy?


----------



## Oracle

God this is terrible its worse than I thought


----------



## Adapting

Oracle said:


> Are they chanting Mandy or Wendy?


The ones earlier were Wendy.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This match ain't half bad tbh.


----------



## Oracle

Got better a bit at the end was still pretty shit give Mandy a real opponent


----------



## Chelsea

Thank God THE Attraction didn't lose to Wendy Choo Choo lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

That match was way better than I thought it was gonna be going in.


----------



## Chelsea

Love that Judgment Day vignette.


----------



## RapShepard

Mandy should've took the L


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> Mandy should've took the L



No way. Toxic should probably go up but you can't put a world title on that gimmick. Jesus.


----------



## Adapting

RapShepard said:


> Mandy should've took the L


Against a gimmick like that? No shot.


----------



## RainmakerV2

If they lose to Pretty Deadly here I'll give myself a papercut in-between my toes jackass style and film it for yall


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wade hella sus wtf


----------



## Adapting

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wade hella sus wtf


Wade wants some of that British beef. 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2

Adapting said:


> Wade wants some of that British beef. 😂



Did he straight up say they were sexy or were my ears failing me? I was like whoa bruh


----------



## Chelsea

Wade ain't lyin'

#TeamPrettyDeadly


----------



## Adapting

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did he straight up say they were sexy or were my ears failing me? I was like whoa bruh


No, he said they were sexy... your ears def work. Lmao.


----------



## ThirdMan

Mandy's gimmick isn't any more substantial than Wendy's, to be honest. Both are deeply shallow and silly.

And Wendy's a comedy character that briefly gets slotted into higher positions, like Santino Marella in the Elimination Chamber with Daniel Bryan, and the last two in the Rumble with Alberto Del Rio. Anyways, it's got to be a bit cumbersome wrestling in such baggy clothing, especially when trying to do complicated roll-ups.


----------



## ThirdMan

Pretty Deadly have pants not unlike The Honky Tonk Man.


----------



## december_blue

The Creeds have so much potential. It's crazy.


----------



## Oracle

Lame looks like Diamond Mine is going to be around for a while yet


----------



## RainmakerV2

LIT


----------



## RainmakerV2

I feel so hetero right now


----------



## wwetna1

Oracle said:


> Lame looks like Diamond Mine is going to be around for a while yet


I disagree. I think strong and kemp are going to turn on them and take their belts


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> I disagree. I think strong and kemp are going to turn on them and take their belts


Yeah, the faction, at least in its current formation, isn't going to last long regardless of this match's result.


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> Yeah, the faction, at least in its current formation, isn't going to last long regardless of this match's result.


Yeah I see it coming with Ivy caught in the middle to Strong replaces her with his vision of Diamon Mine and not the Bivens vision


----------



## wwetna1

I will say the event has come off much better than I expected and they may want to invest in doing more of these on some saturdays … doesn’t even have to be monthly, just do these like the old saturday night main events to give people time without commercial interruption to see how they do


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah I see it coming with Ivy caught in the middle to Strong replaces her with his vision of Diamon Mine and not the Bivens vision


It really depends on if they'll eventually grant Strong his release (assuming he actually asked for it).


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> I will say the event has come off much better than I expected...


Yeah, it's been a bit of a mixed-bag, but certainly not the weakest event NXT has produced. There have been some strong matches.


----------



## december_blue

That's the future of the business right there. Bron Breakker.


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> It really depends on if they'll eventually grant Strong his release (assuming he actually asked for it).


I don’t even get the reports of he asked for it. He literally chose to sign back with Gargano, UE leaving and Ciamoa being phased out. Then reports came out the second he went worked NXT UK, but they also sent over Ivy, Lash, Wagner, Kemp, and others shortly after to get them all reps and look at talent both ways. Then they brought him back to the states and put him in the segment with Malcolm where he declared he was the leader of the group and not him, and we got Malcolms release days later. Hell his wife got cut and he still signed back. I think he may be happy where he is at, at least until they figure out what the hell they will do with ROH in AEW


----------



## Chelsea

Like Gacy's entrance.


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> Yeah, it's been a bit of a mixed-bag, but certainly not the weakest event NXT has produced. There have been some strong matches.


For only their third PPV and no main roster vets or black and gold talent, I think they did good.it’s not perfect but it’s something to work from.


----------



## toontownman

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah I see it coming with Ivy caught in the middle to Strong replaces her with his vision of Diamon Mine and not the Bivens vision


Paxley. 

Love Pretty Deadly but more than happy for the Creeds to get a deserved run. Fun match.

Been fine with all the results tonight. Let's see where they go with the main event. They need to get passed all the terrible gacy booking and Bron vs Waller. But a loss for Gacy leaves him nowhere too. Could see him winning and spinning this out longer.


----------



## toontownman

Chelsea said:


> Like Gacy's entrance.


Do you like magic shows?


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> No way. Toxic should probably go up but you can't put a world title on that gimmick. Jesus.





Adapting said:


> Against a gimmick like that? No shot.


Definitely could it's NXT and she's over


----------



## RapShepard

Creeds winning was right move


----------



## Chelsea

Gacy teasing me with that Bray pose


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bron sells wayyyyyyyyyyy too much in these matches. Jesus Christ.


----------



## toontownman

RapShepard said:


> Definitely could it's NXT and she's over


True, but a shock return of Moppy would be over with some of the smark live NXT crowd 😀. Will be nice for them to tour again next week and see who actually resonates with different crowds. It's a shame this event wasn't hosted somewhere else. It doesn't help (other than financially) holding events like this at the CWC. Imo.


----------



## ThirdMan

Man, they're having Bron sell a LOT in this match.


----------



## ThirdMan

Always gotta do the Eddie-chair reference in these sorts of matches.

Cool spot, with the announce-table.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jesus they laid it on thick there lol.


----------



## RapShepard

toontownman said:


> True, but a shock return of Moppy would be over with some of the smark live NXT crowd [emoji3]. Will be nice for them to tour again next week and see who actually resonates with different crowds. It's a shame this event wasn't hosted somewhere else. It doesn't help (other than financially) holding events like this at the CWC. Imo.


Agreed NXT is helped by having a dedicated audience they perform in. 

But I moreso meant that this presentation of NXT is clearly an anything goes situation. You got Joe Gacy being a PC Pervert, Lumis being a stalker who knows zombies, a magical anime girl, Jiro and his jackets, and Cameron Grimes. Silliness is accepted


----------



## toontownman

Ouch - that had to hurt Gacy!


----------



## RapShepard

Bron Breakker is going to be special man.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Demolish him bron. End this


----------



## RapShepard

I want Gacy to win tho, anarchy rules


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ok I fuckin BIT


----------



## ThirdMan

Two great spears in this match.

Good finish.


----------



## RapShepard

Gacy hit that handspring lol


----------



## december_blue

Acknowledge Bron Breakker.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was also way better than I thought it would be. Card over delivered.


----------



## ThirdMan

Actually a quite good match overall, despite the shenanigans.


----------



## RapShepard

december_blue said:


> Acknowledge Bron Breakker.


His freaks got us covered


----------



## RapShepard

I really do miss the title changes I grew up on though. This is definitely one that back in the day the heel would've grabbed to drop the title right back


----------



## toontownman

Good thing they had the druids out there so one could stand and watch Gacy lose. I guess that was a devastating collision with the other druid in slo mo.


----------



## ThirdMan

Not a great PLE, but definitely better-than-expected, overall.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> I really do miss the title changes I grew up on though. This is definitely one that back in the day the heel would've grabbed to drop the title right back



They already did that with Breakker though. He's not gonna win the NXT belt 3 times, would be no point.


----------



## Mutant God

Adapting said:


> Against a gimmick like that? No shot.





RainmakerV2 said:


> No way. Toxic should probably go up but you can't put a world title on that gimmick. Jesus.


She could of been pushed past her limit and transformed back into Mei Ying in the middle of the match and won lol


----------



## Asuka842

Honestly not a bad show:

The Six Man Tag was just crazy fun.

The Women’s Tag Title Match was better than I was expecting. Team Ninja are so cool in the ring, they deserve a tag title run.

Hayes vs. Grimes was solid. Hayes has top star potential.

Mandy vs. Wendy Choo, happened. I don’t hate Toxic Attraction. But they’ve held all of the belts since OCTOBER and it really feels like it’s time for a refresh in the division.

The crap build aside, and the shenanigans. Bron vs. Gacy was a solid match. Gacy bumped like a madman (he IS a good wrestler, he’s just stuck with a crap character). And Bron continues to improve (his spear is a thing of beauty).


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Toxic Attraction vs Kayden/Kacy was a great match! I was actually surprised that Toxic retained, I thought they might be heading off to WWE for the vacated tag title tournament. Either way, no matter who won this it wasn't going to be a disappointment.

Mandy vs Karen Q was also a really solid match. Karen Q is quite a solid performer, too bad Wendy Choo sucks. I actually fast forwarded through this to see if Mandy won or not cause there was no way I was going to be watching a comedy act wearing pajamas beat the world champion. The match itself was solid, the people in it was solid (Mandy has improved a lot and feels legit at this point) but the storyline is a dumpster fire due to the Wendy Choo gimmick.

Either way, best thing on NXT since March.


Give Alba Fyre the womens title asap when done with Mandy PLEASE! KLR is the only repackage that isn't the shits so far, Alba wasn't needed but since they changed her gimmick, at least this one has some legs.

Alba vs Tatum Paxley should be fire. KLR is great in ring and Tatum is the best rookie in NXT.


----------



## TD Stinger

I wasn't too hyped for the show going into it but ended up enjoying it a good bit.

The opener was super fun. LDF is so over with this crowd. The Women's Tag Title Match, while sloppy at times, was a good time as well. Kayden & Katana have become a really good tag team. Grimes vs. Melo was probably MOTN. Choo vs. Rose ended up being solid. I loved the Creeds being crowned on this show and Julius is a future star. And the main event went about as well as it could have.

So yeah, thumbs up. Now just get away from Bron vs. Gacy. Please.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I think Cameron Grimes is getting called up after his NA title loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533259429327605760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533247207301840896
Toxic Attraction saving the night. The only two outcomes I liked since I rooted for Gacy, Pretty Deadly, Grimes and Legado 😂

I hope Gacy goes to the main roster now just like Gunther did after losing his NXT Title match. Nothing left for him to do on NXT.


----------



## toontownman

Interested to see where they go with the Legado/Tony D story. 

First time I saw real potential in Tony D beyond a comedy midcarder. That stare down for the first few minutes was awesome. Silly and intense at the same time.

I thought they would switch women's tag titles too but maybe it's finally time for Kacy and Kaden to move up and hopefully win the vacated women's tag titles.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Watched the main event, first time watching NXT in forever. Goddamn they really did just insert Gacy into 2016 Bray Wyatt's role. He's also got a cape and druids like the Undertaker now? haha what the hell. They should do an inverse of his entrance from the other show. It should start in black and white and come back into colour when he poses in the centre of the ring I think.

It's amazing how blatantly they're redoing Bray Wyatt. Gacy even did the upside down turnbuckle spot.

Good match otherwise, but Gacy carried the hell out of it. That spear spot was fucking awesome. Hope ol' Joe does well on the main roster. He's just a guy I want to succeed. Could see Vince loving him as much as he loves Kevin Owens. Guess we'll see.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

toontownman said:


> Interested to see where they go with the Legado/Tony D story.
> 
> First time I saw real potential in Tony D beyond a comedy midcarder. That stare down for the first few minutes was awesome. Silly and intense at the same time.
> 
> I thought they would switch women's tag titles too but maybe it's finally time for Kacy and Kaden to move up and hopefully win the vacated women's tag titles.


Tony D changed my opinion in his match against Campia


----------



## Mainboy

Did anyone else forget this was on last night.


----------



## idontevenlikewrestlingtbh

GNKenny said:


> Watched the main event, first time watching NXT in forever. Goddamn they really did just insert Gacy into 2016 Bray Wyatt's role. He's also got a cape and druids like the Undertaker now? haha what the hell. They should do an inverse of his entrance from the other show. It should start in black and white and come back into colour when he poses in the centre of the ring I think.
> 
> It's amazing how blatantly they're redoing Bray Wyatt. Gacy even did the upside down turnbuckle spot.
> 
> Good match otherwise, but Gacy carried the hell out of it. That spear spot was fucking awesome. Hope ol' Joe does well on the main roster. He's just a guy I want to succeed. Could see Vince loving him as much as he loves Kevin Owens. Guess we'll see.


Yeah, I really don't get this direction that Gacy has gone. I thought his insidious SJW woke-fishing thing was actually pretty compelling, even if a couple of his promos were like "something something snowflake something something safe space." I thought trying to make the cruiserweight belt more inclusive was actually pretty brilliant. but like.... the man is now manipulating televisions and coming out with druids and a warlock robe lmao. And it got there really really fast.


----------

